# Επείγουσα ιατρική μετάφραση 4 σελ. προς γαλλικά ή αγγλικά



## Themis (Oct 12, 2016)

Καθαρό κείμενο 1-1,5 σελίδες. Ιατρική ορολογία χαρντκόρ. Πρόκειται για έκθεση γαστροσκόπησης, βιοψία στομάχου και εντέρου και ενδοσκοπικό υπερηχογράφημα στομάχου, ενόψει επέμβασης στο στομάχι στις Βρυξέλλες. Προτιμότερη η μετάφραση προς τα γαλλικά, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει και προς τα αγγλικά. Ηλεκτρονική διαβίβαση κειμένων, καλή και άμεση πληρωμή. Στείλτε μου p.m. ή μέιλ.


----------

